# CA PHA FAM MM looking for lodges in south Florida to visit



## Richard B (Apr 15, 2016)

Fraternal greetings brothers. I'm in south Florida around the Weston area and i'm trying to locate PHA F&AM lodges i can visit. I cant find any numbers on the Grand Lodge site. Can any of you brothers recommend some? 

Thanks,


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 26, 2016)

Greetings I'm am Brother Robert Pierce. JW of Friendly Lodge No. 436 Wabasso Florida, chartered under the protection of MWUGLofFL ,PHA what city are you located in ?


----------



## Richard B (Apr 27, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Greetings I'm am Brother Robert Pierce. JW of Friendly Lodge No. 436 Wabasso Florida, chartered under the protection of MWUGLofFL ,PHA what city are you located in ?


Thanks for the reply. I'm in the Coral Springs area which is in ft lauderdale.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 27, 2016)

Richard B said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm in the Coral Springs area which is in ft lauderdale.


Check your messages brother sent you some information good luck


----------



## Richard B (Apr 28, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Check your messages brother sent you some information good luck



Thanks Bro. Pierce, ill look into this. Thanks for helping us at refreshment


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 28, 2016)

Richard B said:


> Thanks Bro. Pierce, ill look into this. Thanks for helping us at refreshment


No problem it is my duty to superintend during the hours of refreshment


----------

